# 15/32 check valve Ford



## dave17a (Apr 2, 2009)

Wonder if anybody had an extra 15/32 ball they needed to get rid of (sell). Can't seem to find one or 50. Got a fatenal store here now but havn't been able to get back in to town in time. Also bought a safety valve from CNH and it is all self contained, far different from original where you have a cap screw. Thanks for any offers. This is a complete restoration. Dave:usa:


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

What Model / Serial Number - What Part? Can Check Parts Department - seems I have heard them handle this same issue - can check? 
also
steel ball

25 15 32 Chrome steel bearing balls items in ToolSupply store on eBay!


----------

